# Solved: YAMAHA P-95 - EDIROL UA-25 - GARAGEBAND... no sound??



## trebisond (Nov 30, 2008)

I am trying to record using a Yamaha P-95 piano, which has MIDI input/output only, no USB.

At the moment the only success I've had is by running a cable from the Yamaha's headphone outputs into the regular instrument jacks on the front of the Edirol UA25, then a USB cable from the Edirol into my MacBook. I have been able to record fine on GarageBand using this set up and monitoring via the Edirol, so clearly the Edirol is working and my MacBook OS X 10.4.11 and GarageBand 3.0.4 are recognizing the Edirol driver.

Obviously though, MIDI would create a much better quality sound - and this is where the problem arises. When the Yamaha MIDI output is connected via MIDI cable to the Edirol MIDI input, and Edirol USB is connected via USB cable to the MacBook, I am getting no sound.

Edirol settings are as follows. 
Front-- Hi-Z [impedance] on, Mono off, Mon.SW [direct monitor] on, Digital In off
[USB indicator light on]
Back-- Peak/Limiter off, Phantom Power off, Rec/Play on, Advance Mode on, Sample Rate 96 kHz

MacBook settings are as follows.
System Preferences > Sound > Sound Effects: EDIROL UA-25 96kHz REC ... > Output: EDIROL UA-25 96kHz REC ... > Input: EDIROL UA-25 96kHz REC [Under Output and Input, Settings for the selected device, it says "The selcted device has no output controls" / "The selcted device has no input controls"]
Utilities > Audio MIDI Setup > Audio Devices: Default Input, Default Output, System Output, Properties For are all set to EDIROL UA-25 96kHz REC. Audio Input and Audio Output are both set at Format: 96000.0 Hz and 2ch-24bit.
Utilities > Audio MIDI Setup > MIDI Devices: Configuration: Default. Edirol UA-25 icon is aligned/connected to external device icon.
GarageBand > Preferences > Audio/MIDI: Audio Output, Audio Input both set to EDIROL UA-25 96kHz REC. MIDI Status: 1 MIDI Input(s) detected

My computer's specs are as follows: MacBook 2,1 white 13-inch (probably late 2006) Mac OS X 10.4.11 2GHz, Intel Core Duo, 2GB RAM, 80GB HD, bus speed 667MHz, memory speed 667 MHz

Can anyone help please??! 

****UPDATE****
I've worked out the problem now. In GarageBand I had the new recording track set to "Real Instrument", which was fine when I was using the headphone outputs but when using MIDI cable it needed to be "Software Instrument".

Thought I'd tried this but must have changed it without realising.


----------

